# what u didnt know about ur 7



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

well since from the other threads there are a lot of cool things in the 7. i dont know about u but i dont feel like reading the whole manual. just post your favorite feature (or two) and we we'll all learn something


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats the first thing I did when I got the car, read the manual all night inside the car testing everything out.

My favorite features:

-Power Sunshades
-Awesome sound system


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e65/7415232-3.html


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

favourite voice shortcut commands:

map
dial [name]


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

mine would also probably be the shades 
i also love the trunk and doors 
but the most impressive feature is teh i drive controller. it knows when you've reached the end of a list. (it will not click to the next position anymore) and when youre in sub categories (the increments to the highlight the next item is less) exp: if your in a normal menu lets say you have to turn the wheel 60 degrees, but when your in a sub menu, you might have to turn the wheel 30 degrees to highlight the next selection. Its a great car. However, i like the sound system in my Lexus better, its mark levinson


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> http://bimmer.roadfly.com/bmw/forums/e65/7415232-3.html


how would you improve your visibility in the rain by turning off everything in your car? less reflection? lol idk


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

I must honestly say that with all the bad press the iDRIVE received I really thought it would a chore to operate, but I can sum it up like this: 

I picked up the car at HABBERSTAD BMW which is about 30min from g/f's house and before I got to her house I had programmed the address in the navigation, saved 2 stereo presets, operated the climate control, and figured out the turnsignal operation. Very intuitive. The cruise control took a few days to fully understand and master (say about 4 days), the point I'd like to make is I never opened the manual!!! (well ok I opened it to figure out how to make the interior lights stay off when I open the door). 

With the "help" feature turned on, I find that its easier to learn this car by just pointing and clicking. 

My fav features are

-auto-open / close trunk (really raises eyebrows on the way up! lol)
-gauges (I love all the various pointers / navigation / cruise arrow / etc)
-flood lighting thoughout cabin, creates a feeling of warmth at night


Those stick out, I'll pick a few more and update later


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

i would have to say my favorite feature is holding down the sunshades button til all the shades come up or down at the same time...sometimes i do it..just to see the people behind me reactions..its pretty funny...


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

nothing says high roller like the sunshades:thumbup:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> how would you improve your visibility in the rain by turning off everything in your car? less reflection? lol idk


the darker it is in the cabin, the better you see outside of it when its dark and raining (well, rain has little to do with it, mostly when its really dark out). our 280 freeway has very little lights on it at night (and has lots of deer, rabits, etc. testing their luck by trying to cross it).


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

The multiple position turn signal, miss it when i have to drive a different car.

Distance to empty on fuel gauge.

The wood inlays, looks wonderful.

Picture display for the front and rear parking sensors, although why do the front ones beep while you have it in reverse?

Pressing and holding the Start/Stop button to have the car shift into park and eject key in one motion.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

NTB said:


> Pressing and holding the Start/Stop button to have the car shift into park and eject key in one motion.


didnt know about that feature


----------



## Boxboss (Dec 25, 2005)

NTB said:


> Picture display for the front and rear parking sensors, although why do the front ones beep while you have it in reverse?


All the parking distance sensors are active all the time. For example, if you are backing up and turn (which would cause the front end to swing to one side) it will let you know (if you are looking over your shoulder to the rear) if the swinging front might impact an object. The sunshades are the coolest followed by the a/c in the center console.


----------



## NTB (Oct 20, 2004)

Boxboss said:


> All the parking distance sensors are active all the time. For example, if you are backing up and turn (which would cause the front end to swing to one side) it will let you know (if you are looking over your shoulder to the rear) if the swinging front might impact an object. The sunshades are the coolest followed by the a/c in the center console.


Good point, did not look at it that way.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

just found out the cd changer in my 750li reads mp3 disks...i guess thats why they werent working in the cd player itself...never even thought to test it in then changer..boy am i behind


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

lol, yah same here,


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

any other cool features that are buried in the depths of the manual??


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I was sent a letter by the salesman about a month later that the car had a "theft" deterrent feature, when enabled, would electrically charge the windows and car body, to do this quote "Pull the window button past its normal range" I can't get it to work I dont think, not going to test it since I dont want to get hurt. Cool feature if it does exist.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> I was sent a letter by the salesman about a month later that the car had a "theft" deterrent feature, when enabled, would electrically charge the windows and car body, to do this quote "Pull the window button past its normal range" I can't get it to work I dont think, not going to test it since I dont want to get hurt. Cool feature if it does exist.


sounds like that one might be a tall tale


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i know 007 was fond of BMWs and his 7 series in tommorow never dies did have this feature, but i doubt my car will, although its worth a try,  ,


----------

